# trunk leak thru tail lights



## Hans_Snarcher (Jul 10, 2004)

has this happened to anyone? it is just pouring in thru the left rear tail light, time to cauk! or what?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Yup, common problem. Cheap fix - get out some of that clear silicone for windows and seal the edge from the outside. If you're real careful, it won't show. The only drawback is that if you ever need to change the housing, it will be a PITA to remove (but not unpossible, just don't cake too much on).

I did this when I bought My sentra and it held up for 4 years, leak free.


----------



## cutlr7 (Nov 10, 2003)

Best way to fix it is pull the light, remove all the black Dum-Dum(that's what body shops call it). Clean the light and replace all the old black stuff with new, 3M makes it, it comes in strips. Then reinstall the light, also add a thin line of clear silicone to the outer edge where the body meets the light. Works great and should solve your issue, That's how I did my Tsuru rears and its dry as a bone


----------



## Hans_Snarcher (Jul 10, 2004)

thanks guys! :fluffy:


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

AHH! so thats where the water is comming from....HMMMMMM
That has been driving me nuts for some time now.
peAnuTb13


----------



## Hans_Snarcher (Jul 10, 2004)

i siloconed all around the entier light, it looks good! but then it rained and all melted away before it could dry, oh well ill do it again.


----------



## nxchef (Oct 6, 2003)

Hans_Snarcher said:


> i siloconed all around the entier light, it looks good! but then it rained and all melted away before it could dry, oh well ill do it again.



just remove the lense and clean it up get some weather stripping and use that. looks better than silicone and youll never have an issure if you have to change your lense.

Chef


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

you might want to use RTV instead of silicone, silicone can promote corrosion over time, thats why windshield places dont use it.
-dave


----------



## Hans_Snarcher (Jul 10, 2004)

dave_f said:


> you might want to use RTV instead of silicone, silicone can promote corrosion over time, thats why windshield places dont use it.
> -dave


well its a 94, i dont plan to have it too long, just till i find a nice convertible mid winter


----------



## NoReason (Oct 20, 2002)

HHAHAHAHAH i just put two small trips of black electrical tape across the top of them a year ago and they are still there and water isn't getting in..... LMAO...


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I've had to do it on both B13's I've owned and both times I bought a roll of Butyl Rubber, used to be used on windshields before they started using Window Weld. It's made by 3M and it's a thick black rope. Pull the taillights out and using lots of paper towels or disposable rags, some laquer thinner, rubber gloves and a putty knife, remove as much of the old seal as you can, and when you get it close use the laquer thinner to clean the rest off the metal. Then roll the butyl into 1/2" diameter rolls about 3' long, one for each taillight. Put the rubber around the edge of the metal on the car and then press the light in, you'll have to put your whole body into it to get it to smash, so be careful not to crack the plastic. Then install the nuts and crank 'em down. I wouldn't use silicone or window weld because you'll literally be gluing the lights in, and if you ever need to remove one you'll be fucked, you'll have to destroy it to get it out and even then, getting the rubber off the metal will be a nightmare.


----------

